# ELEVEN MILLION DOLLARS saved for Timeshare owners!



## TUGBrian

With a Wyndham rescission today, the TUGBBS online forums has now had more than $10,000,000 in CONFIRMED money rescinded by new Timeshare owners who found our little community in time to cancel their new timeshare purchase after discovering the truth and the resale market!

hundreds of these owners also went on to buy different timeshares (resale of course)...many from TUG members right here in our own marketplace.

However reaching this monumental number of dollars saved by folks who found us in time is one of the best moments for me since taking over TUG from my father!

The best part of all of this, is that it is all due to the selfless generosity of the folks on this forum who come here on a regular basis to do nothing more than share information about Timeshares, and help others who have questions they simply cant get truthful answers to anywhere else!


if you want to check out the list of all the owners and resorts they saved on, it is here:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...f-dollars-cancelling-timeshares.196108/unread


----------



## Panina

I will say it again, to the next ten million! Congratulations on the great work both you and your dad have done.  Without your commitment our community would not have a platform to exist on.


----------



## RaiderdadJP

TUGBrian said:


> With a Wyndham rescission today, the TUGBBS online forums has now had more than $10,000,000 in CONFIRMED money rescinded by new Timeshare owners who found our little community in time to cancel their new timeshare purchase after discovering the truth and the resale market!
> 
> hundreds of these owners also went on to buy different timeshares (resale of course)...many from TUG members right here in our own marketplace.
> 
> However reaching this monumental number of dollars saved by folks who found us in time is one of the best moments for me since taking over TUG from my father!
> 
> The best part of all of this, is that it is all due to the selfless generosity of the folks on this forum who come here on a regular basis to do nothing more than share information about Timeshares, and help others who have questions they simply cant get truthful answers to anywhere else!
> 
> 
> if you want to check out the list of all the owners and resorts they saved on, it is here:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...f-dollars-cancelling-timeshares.196108/unread


Going through all the savings on recissions, I would like to know if anyone has done this with Legacy Resorts. I own a week at Harbor Club, Palm Coast, FL.  If not I would like to know the procedure(s) that were successfully employed to dispose of the week.  Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## kjsgrammy

A HUGE thank you for all the work you put into TUG!  I have learned (and continue to learn) so much about timesharing.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## pedro47

Well, if the average week sold by the developer cost $8000.00 that equal 12,500 weeks of vacation time.

Now if TUG help a buyer to purchase a resell timeshare that cost $4000.00 on the open resale market that equal 25,000 weeks of vacation time.

more vacation time for less cost.


----------



## grab

You should do a press release!


----------



## Makai Guy

Preston E Ritchie said:


> Going through all the savings on recissions, I would like to know if anyone has done this with Legacy Resorts.


Rescission is backing out of the deal during the few legally-mandated grace period days you are given after signing the contract.  How long you have to rescind varies by location and should be spelled out in the papers you were given when you signed the contract, although the developer might make it hard to find.  So anybody that rescinded with Legacy (or any other developer) within their rescission period should have been able to do it.  But time is of the essence -- if you're within your rescission period, RESCIND NOW!

Once your rescission date has passed, the contract you signed is legally in force and you are bound by its provisions.


----------



## audax one

Brother, are you ever right about this. It's too late for me, but if I could, I would. After signing up for 1600 "portfolio points" with HRC, only then do you get a clear(er) understanding of all the fees, etc and how restricted it really is. I am at the point of even being afraid to ask another question, because every time I do, I learn something new and unpleasant vis-a-vis things I didn't know, that I should have known, and that I had to dig (a lot) to find out. It's too late for for 2019, but I will be examining my options going forward (if I have any).


----------

